# Some advice anyone?



## I Am That Is (May 8, 2012)

Ok, so long story short, I have an extra $350 from my YouTube Adsense account. I am debating weather to get an iPad 1 or an iPad 2. I have checked, and I can get both for that price. From your experience, is there a big difference between them, and if so, which one would you get? I would really like to have some extra money left over to spend on a case and whatnot, but I also don't want a device that I won't be happy with in the longrun. Another factor to consider is that I have hundreds of apps from my iPhone that would run way better on an iPad. Some are productive, others are games such as infinity lads 1/2 and modern combat 1/2/3. If I went with an iPad 1, would it be able to handle those games?
Thanks. 

Also, I heard you can run Avadon: The Black Fortress on an iPad. My life got. 10% better.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 8, 2012)

my question- how you do dat? I dunno how the adsense works :C


----------



## Deo (May 8, 2012)

What is YouTube Adsense?


----------



## I Am That Is (May 8, 2012)

http://bit.ly/KMVycU

Explains it all


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 8, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> http://bit.ly/KMVycU
> 
> Explains it all



its hard to take guidance from someone who speaks with such snark, i have done all of the above yet i get no money, thats what I was wondering.


----------



## Deo (May 8, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> http://bit.ly/KMVycU
> 
> Explains it all



Thanks, dick.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 8, 2012)

That was an extremely vague and easy to miss google keyword. o.o

Also, i am not completely sure there is a significant enough to difference in Ipads to say "which one would make the most of my money, as in this is a serious decision that could be potentially fatal if i fuck up"

It's p. much which one is cheaper


----------



## I Am That Is (May 8, 2012)

Lol. Sorry to be so annoying. I have known of that website and never had a reason to use it. The response I received makes total sense. 

This what it is and how it works. a while back, if you were a YouTube partner, you would be able to monetize your videos. You put ads in all your vids, and the money goes to your Adsense account. When you have over $100 they send you a check in the mail. I make somewhere near 100/150 dollars a month. I'm not aloud to say exacltly how much, but you need thousands of views a day to get that much. I believe now you can just enable it. If you go to the link I provided (xD) it should tell you how to enable it. then you just wait and check your Adsense account every day and watch the money come in.
As for Tides answer, there is a significant ammount of difference as far as performance goes. I was just wondering if anyone had one or maybe both of the devices and could tell me wich one is worth the money.


----------



## Runefox (May 10, 2012)

The iPad 2, hands down. The 3 if you can get it.

There are apps now being released that REQUIRE an iPad 2. Not only that, but it's also lighter, thinner, and overall easier to find accessories for (especially since the new iPad is roughly the same shape, while the iPad 1 was more blocky and significantly larger). As far as using it goes, there won't be a big difference since it's iOS either way, but the iPad 2 is generally a much better device. Also, the iPad 2 is being experimented on, and Apple has been rumoured to have made some changes to its processor recently to make it more energy efficient, thus giving it a longer expected battery life.

The big draw to the iPad 3 is the screen. The faster processor is almost entirely due to the 4x sharper screen (greater than 1080p resolution). It really is worth it if you can spring for it, because it makes using it much easier (you won't have to zoom as often to see small text, for example, and text and images will appear sharper and easier to read/see).

EDIT: Yes, I'm calling it the iPad 3. Calling it "The New iPad" all the damn time is a chore. Fuck you, too, Apple.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 10, 2012)

Don't give apple money. So ipad0


----------



## ToeClaws (May 14, 2012)

I have a counter-suggestion.  Unless you have specific need for the portability, weight or size of a tablet, why not spend the money on a real computer?  Tablets are under-powered computers running thinned out OS's aimed at application-centric uses.  The cpu-per-dollar power of a tablet is horrible.  Again though - depends on what you're buying it for.  Tablet's have portability, ease of use and certain capabilities that normal computers lack.

I suggest this as an alternative just because folks are very quick to run out and buy tablets just to have a tablet when a small/lightweight computer is often a more powerful and flexible choice for the same value.


----------



## Elim Garak (May 14, 2012)

Buying apple products is like buying a bag of shit with the price of it's weight in Californium 252(If you don't understand think worth much more then diamonds).
It's pricey, shiny and it has an apple logo, but it's still a bag of shit.


----------



## Draconas (May 14, 2012)

I was going to ask why buy an overpriced apple product, when I noticed that you apparently have a shit ton of apps that might work on it.


----------



## shteev (May 14, 2012)

iPad 2 runs on a dual-core processor, I believe.
That, and it has cameras.

*cough*Android tablet*cough*Tegra 3*cough*gethatinstead*chokecough*


----------



## LionEyed (May 14, 2012)

iPad 2, of course!


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 15, 2012)

Neither. Chances are Apple will come out with a new one next month charging more.


----------



## I Am That Is (May 15, 2012)

Hm... I have had numerous bad experiences with android tablets/android in general. It just isn't as reliable as iOS. And to be honest, once an iPad is Jailbroken, an android tabled doesn't have anything it doesn't. Besides, I am paying for iCloud, as well as other stuff, so I would prefer an iPad.



> Unless you have specific need for the portability, weight or size of a tablet, why not spend the money on a real computer?


Hate to break it, but I have a sweet desktop right now. That plus a Mac Pro. So...

 I think I'm going to blow it on a new paintball marker.
http://www.zephyrpaintball.com/product/PB-DP-G3BLK/Dangerous-Power-G3-Paintball-Gun---Black.html

Yeah, I play a lot, and my current marker is crap (azodin kaos )

So... Not getting an iPad just yet, but until then, the G3 should be awesome!


----------



## Runefox (May 15, 2012)

Android's not bad as long as you get one that runs Ice Cream Sandwich, but even then, it's so hard to find accessories and manufacturers tend to release a new tablet every quarter (at least, that's what ASUS has been up to). Android is in a constant state of change, and while there are many Android devices that have a lot of advances over iOS devices in nearly every way, they're never as polished, their compatibility and overall speed range dramatically, and software updates aren't uniformly distributed across all devices (something Google really needs to put their foot down on). By comparison, iOS devices are released less often, generally last longer in terms of compatibility, each generation is consistent in speed, and software updates are universal. That's Apple's major advantage over Google in the Tablet market. The fact that Android tablets that are worth looking at are usually priced close to the iPad cements this, and is why no other company has managed to make a tablet as viable and successful as Apple has.


----------



## Armaetus (May 16, 2012)

Get a laptop or hardware for your desktop.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 16, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> ...Hate to break it, but I have a sweet desktop right now. That plus a Mac Pro. So...



Good for you.  Then you don't need a tablet. Bring on the paintballs!


----------

